# Mystery Local



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

*Mystery Locale*

Anyone can guess where this is? Hint: It looks a lot different with water.


----------



## sandytexas (Jun 24, 2006)

The Blanco @ Wimberley, TX


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

kinda looks like the Frio river to me


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

first guess was close...


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

5 mile dam?


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Guadalupe? Up by Kerville?


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

Perdenales?


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Well with the masses of illegals aboard Id have to go with the RIO GRANDE!!!!


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

SSMike said:


> 5 mile dam?


We got a winner!!!


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Saltwater Servitude said:


> We got a winner!!!


we used to go there all the time back in the day... looks a little dry.....


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

SSMike said:


> we used to go there all the time back in the day... looks a little dry.....


There's a large puddle upstream where the park ends. There is also a very small one just below the dam. the minnows and small perch were trying desperately to evolve lungs and looked a little worried.

It went dry back in '99, right after the flood of 98. I used to kayak for mile up and down the Blanco back in the day.


----------

